# Building a pond



## JB_Offshore (Jul 17, 2017)

I just bought some land in rosenberg area. Iâ€™m wanting to build a pond about 3/4 acres in size and about 7-8 feet deep. Anyone know of some good companyâ€™s or advice I could use. Thanks 
Jeff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

County agent is always a start..Meadowlark on here is prob best source


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Call the folks at Southwest Aquatics. https://www.southwestaquatic.com


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

You need to find out who the local Dozer operators are and contact them to get bids. Ask for references. They will need to core the soil to see if it will hold water. 
If it is used for ag purposed contact the local USDA/FSA office and see if any government assistance is available.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

cva34 said:


> Meadowlark on here is prob best source


Appreciate the endorsement cva34.

I've built and or renovated 5 of them over the years ranging in size from 4 acres to 1/4 acre and picked up a few things along the way.

First, JB, do your homework. Talk to nearby neighbors who have ponds and ask them if they hold water, how much watershed is needed to keep them full, where is good clay likely to be located on the property, who built it for them, who would they recommend, etc. That information can be invaluable when properly applied.

Second, assuming your newly acquired info indicates reasonable probability of success, talk to prospective builders. I deliberately used the term "builders" because you don't want just a dozer operator, you want a pond builder. Anyone can dig a hole in the ground and call it a pond but it takes a builder to give you something you can be proud of and will provide fun for generations to come. IMO it is preferable to find a local builder...one who knows the area and who has a reputation to protect and enhance.

In general, the market rate is going to be something on the order of $10000 per acre so you would be looking at something in the neighborhood of $7500...give or take depending on the situation at the pond site. You aren't going to find much help from Government, especially financially. County Agents may or may not be useful...in my experience they are not useful and can in fact be harmful. Be careful who you ask for advice...everyone thinks they are an expert, but most are not and in fact can offer advice which can be very painful.

This is especially true when you consider your approach to stocking the pond and managing it to meet your goals and expectations.

Do your homework and chances are very good you will have something which will enhance your property values as well as provide great fun and enjoyment to those who use it.


----------



## creeker (Feb 14, 2005)

Guys - I've been working on this a while and want your opinion. I live on a public lake of about 5 acres in a suburb of Houston. I am trying to grow big bass in a discreet way so it doesn't draw a lot of attention. I have been hand feeding a stretch of 100 yds 2xs a day w aquamax, which has really concentrated the bluegills and concentrated the bass which are having a feast everytime I feed the bluegill. I don't want to install feeders as it will be a magnet for fishermen. I've thought about putting talipia in the lake and improving the habitat for crawdads. I've also put about 25 structures in the lake (5 gallon bucket with pipe coming out). What else would you do to improve a lake that you didn't have complete control over?


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Jeff, I work with the NRCS here in Rosenberg. Come by my office on Band Rd and 36 or give me a call at 281-232-6898 ext 3. We can look at some soils maps and check the drainage. I also have a list of contractors I can give you.

Andrew

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

creeker said:


> Guys - I've been working on this a while and want your opinion. I live on a public lake of about 5 acres in a suburb of Houston. I am trying to grow big bass in a discreet way ... What else would you do to improve a lake that you didn't have complete control over?


Growing big bass on a public lake is like the guy in the TV commercial that throws his wallet into the NY harbor.

It is difficult enough to do on private waters but on public water where anyone can remove or add anything at any time, it is close to impossible.

There's no way you can be discreet...and posting anything on the 'net about it will absolutely lead to its total destruction.

Sorry to be so blunt about it...but I hate to see anyone throw money away.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I am thinking about having a 70ft x 100ft from 3ft to 7ft deep pond on my land in Newton county also after they have cleared and levels about 4ac. Like to stock with talapia, catfish, and breams. Do I need a liner for the pond? its a sandy soil.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

BullyARed said:


> ... Do I need a liner for the pond? its a sandy soil.


Most likely no you won't need a liner. In most of East Texas excellent pond building clay is just below the top soils generally 2 to 4 feet below.

Dig a post hole and you can see how far you go to hit good clay. That clay is better than any liner any day and costs far less.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Guys, check this website out if you need any soil info. If you need any help, let me know.

https://websoilsurvey.sc.egov.usda.gov/App/HomePage.htm

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Or you can just do it yourself...


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

dk2429 said:


> Or you can just do it yourself...


DIY YES! Your recommended tool NO!

I bought this old hunk of bolts 20 years ago for $10,000 thinking I would work on some ponds and then sell it. It has proven to be my most valuable tool to maintain our property...in fact it has paid for itself many times over with the increase in property values resulting from the improvements this tool provides. (been offered $15,000 for it...couldn't touch it for less than $20k)

With it, I could easily knock out BullyaRed's pond in a day or so..the 3/4 acre pond would take longer.

I love running my small dozer and more importantly love what it can do to improve my investment. By the way, never sold it and wouldn't consider selling it...unless a better one were available.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Meadowlark said:


> DIY YES! Your recommended tool NO!
> 
> I bought this old hunk of bolts 20 years ago for $10,000 thinking I would work on some ponds and then sell it. It has proven to be my most valuable tool to maintain our property...in fact it has paid for itself many times over with the increase in property values resulting from the improvements this tool provides. (been offered $15,000 for it...couldn't touch it for less than $20k)
> 
> ...


It looks like you could help me to clear up 4ac and a tract about 8ft wide and 800 ft long and then the pond with your tractor. Let me know if you can help out and cost? possible 3-4days job. I could send pictures. The land is at end off 1018CR about 6miles from Newton city town.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That would be fun, BullyARed, but map quest shows you are 95 miles and 2 hrs from my location. No way. Cost prohibitive.


----------

